# Next Camera ?



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hasselblad H4D-200MS
- 200 mega pixel
- Single raw file - 600mb
- Price









Read more


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have to trade just about everything I own to get that camera! -- Tex


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Irfy? are going to become a movie producer?
enter the Irfan?
fists of Irfan?
the good the bad the Irfan?
slingshots of death?

i'd buy tickets!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

newconvert said:


> Irfy? are going to become a movie producer?


other entertainments


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

only about, $32,000!


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

You could get a DSLR and be able to take video and pictures for a fraction of that price. If you are not going to be a dedicated small time movie producer, I don't see a need for it. Trust me, get the DSLR, some sound equipment, fast computer, lights, stage props, backgrounds, and software and you will be set. If you are looking to spend a bunch of money than just getting the previously listed with add up







Not much fun having the best camera when you don't have the equipment nessecary to produce a quality video.
Oh, while your at it, I would love a set too


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I think he's only joking about getting it dk


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah but I gave an idea if that was his wish


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Irfy? are going to become a movie producer?


other entertainments








[/quote] bow chicky wow wow!


----------

